# 10 Practical tips for Guitar recording



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just thought I'd pass this one along. Most of the tips in the article are really just common sense things but sometimes when you get too involved with the minute details it's easy to lose focus or get distracted. Here's the URL: 10 Practical Tips For Recording Amazing Guitars


----------

